# Interesting case in Virginia



## REG (Oct 25, 2002)

http://midcurrent.com/conservation/virginia-anglers-sued-in-jackson-river-access-suit/

http://midcurrent.com/conservation/virginia-anglers-launch-river-defense-fund/


----------

